# Abzüge von Digitalfotos - Empfehlung



## fleur (29. März 2008)

Hallo liebe Foto"freaks",

Ihr werdet doch bestimmt das eine oder andere Foto gemacht haben, von dem ihr einen (großen) Abzug (auf Fotopapier/Leinwand etc.) möchtet.

*Frage*: welchen Internetanbieter hierfür könnt ihr empfehlen hinsichtlich Service, Preis/Leistung, Qualität ???

 

Carin


----------



## klaus e (29. März 2008)

*AW: Abzüge von Digitalfotos - Empfehlung*

Hallo Carin,
mit einem Internetanbieter kann ich nicht dienen, aber aus eigener Erfahrung weiss ich, das in der näheren Umgebung stets ein Fotogeschäft oder ein Digitaldruckbetrieb arbeitet.
Die Frage ist, was verstehst du unter einem "großen" Abzug, was mittlerweile in Zeiten der Digitalfotografie wohl als Ausdruck bezeichnet wird. Anfang Januar musste ich einen Ausdruck im Format 2 x 3 m liefern. Das hat lokal innerhalb von 24 h funktioinert. Ausschlaggebend für die Größe des Ausdruckes ist immer die Dateigröße. Die Qualität wird bestimmt vom gewählten Farbraum, der Art der Speicherung un, letztendlich, vom Können und Wollen des Ausdruckers...
LG
Klaus


----------



## Annett (29. März 2008)

*AW: Abzüge von Digitalfotos - Empfehlung*

Hallo Klaus.

Welche Anforderungen muss denn die Originaldatei mitbringen, um so groß aufgezogen zu werden?
"Günstig" ist solch eine Bestellung sicher auch nicht. 

Naja, wenigstens kann man bei so großen Drucken dann auf den teuren Rahmen verzichten. 

@Carin
Wir haben immer für die normalen Abzüge eine CD gebrannt und die bei ehemals Promarkt (gibts ja nicht mehr) abgegeben.... das max. waren bisher halbe A4 Größe. 
Für was großes überleg ich auch noch.....


----------



## Alex45525 (29. März 2008)

*AW: Abzüge von Digitalfotos - Empfehlung*

Hallo,

ich habe sehr, sehr gute Erfahrungen mit dem Fotoc*mmunity.de-Service gemacht. Im Unterschied zu Al*i und Schl*cker und anderen Billiganbietern können und WOLLEN die auch in das Bild eingebettete Farbprofile verwenden. Ergebnis: SUPER!!!
Sofern Du Photosh*p-Vollversion besitzt und Deinen Monitor kalibrieren kannst.
Wenn nicht, dann kann auch ich Dir nicht sagen, welches Ergebnis bei denen herauskommt.
OK, das hat seinen Preis. Ungefähr Faktor 5-6 von Al*i und Schl*cker musst Du schon rechnen.


----------



## mitch (29. März 2008)

*AW: Abzüge von Digitalfotos - Empfehlung*

hallo zusammen,

wenn ihr Fotoleinwände sucht kann ich  -http://geschenkeshop.fotoquelle.de/ -
empfehlen von 300 x 400 mm bis 1200 x 1200 mm, sind net schlecht.


----------



## fleur (30. März 2008)

*AW: Abzüge von Digitalfotos - Empfehlung*



			
				Alex45525 schrieb:
			
		

> Sofern Du .. Deinen Monitor kalibrieren kannst.


 
@ Alex,

*Ohje: was ist denn das, Monitor kalibrieren ???? * 
(was ist da der Referenzwert ?? und wozu ist das notwendig ??)

ansonsten *DANKE* für deine Info

wie auch @all   

Mit "große Abzüge" meine ich bis ca. 100cm x 150cm

schönen sonnigen Sonntag noch
liebe Grüße
Carin (nicht i.A. von fleur, der sich nur für Garten und Teich interessiert)


----------



## klaus e (30. März 2008)

*AW: Abzüge von Digitalfotos - Empfehlung*

Hallo Annett,
sorry, hatte den Thread wohl nicht abonniert...
Ich fotografiere im RAW-Format und bearbeite die Bilder anschließend mit dem Nikon-Capture-Editor. Abgespeichert wird mit 300 dpi als TIFF, wobei dann eine Aufnahme so Stücker 35 MB auf die Platte bringt. Das reicht im Offset-Druck leicht für A3-Formate.
Im Digi-Druck wird mit wesentlich weniger dpi gearbeitet, was in größeren Formaten bei gleichbleibender Qualität resultiert.
Das angesprochene "Wandbild" musste natürlich mit entsprechend ehrwürdigem Abstand betrachtet werden - sonst konnte man die Pixel erkennen
LG Klaus
der jetzt noch die Nachmittagssonne im Garten genießt


----------



## Alex45525 (30. März 2008)

*AW: Abzüge von Digitalfotos - Empfehlung*

Hallo fleur,
Monitor kalibrieren: Farbmanagement ist eine relativ komplexe Geschichte. Zumindest wenn man hohe Ansprüche an Kontrast und Farbgebung hat.

Bei FC funktioniert das in gewissen Grenzen so: Du kannst Dir dort einen Referenzprint bestellen (kostenlos). Die Datei von diesem Print steht im Netz. Nach Download zeigt man diese Datei in seinem Bildverarbeitungsprogramm am Monitor an. Nun wird das Bild am Monitor mit dem Foto (Print) verglichen und danach dann der Monitor eingestellt. Kann man am Monitor alle Details in den dunklen UND in den hellen Stellen sehen, die auch der Print darstellt???
Dann ist zumindest der Kontrast schonmal OK. Dann kann man noch die Farben vergleichen und gegebenenfalls den Monitor auch hier etwas justieren. Wenn man jetzt seine eigenen Bilder bearbeitet muss man nur noch ein Farbprofil einbetten, das dem Labor sagt mit welcher Farbdarstellung man gearbeitet hat. Das Ergebnis ist ein Bild, das beinahe genauso aussieht, wie bei Dir am Monitor gesehen.
Übrigens habe ich einen Test gemacht: Die gleiche Datei an mehrere Labor geschickt. Das Bild von A*di war dabei das Schlechteste. Offenbar nicht einmal Ansatzweise Farbmanagement: Das Bild war viel zu hell, als wenn die Person im Nebel gestanden hätte, die Farben völlig blass und leicht ins blaue verschoben. Also wirklich richtig schlecht. Daneben das Beste von FC: Alles vom Feinsten!
Aber eben auch am teuersten...

Profis arbeiten zusätzlich noch mit Kalibriergeräten und besonderen Monitoren. Dies ist jedoch für uns Hobbyisten bei weitem zu aufwendig.


----------



## fleur (31. März 2008)

*AW: Abzüge von Digitalfotos - Empfehlung*

Hallo Alex,

*DANKE* für die ausführliche und verständliche Info bzgl. *Monitorkalibrierung.* 

Gut, jetzt Bescheid zu wissen, wenn ich später meine Digitalfotografiererei vertiefen möchte.
Für ein anderes Hobby von mir, die Malerei, wäre eine Vertiefung in die Materie sehr gut, da die Schnellschußdigitalfotos von meinen Bildern nicht viel mit den Originalen gemeinsam haben.

Momentan betreibe ich das nur nebenbei, bin "alter" Analog-Photograph und eigentlich in allem, was ich mache, gerne Purist.

schöne Woche und ich :beeten für den Frühling

Carin


----------

